

Testosterone, Node.js Synchronous testing for virile http servers - bfm
https://github.com/masylum/testosterone

======
fredoliveira
I'm curious - why would anyone use this project and not Expresso (which
interestingly, the author links to as well)? It seems like this is a version
of expresso's _assert.response_. Am I wrong?

~~~
masylum
Expresso is a great testing tool, but:

\- Testosterone can test non-nodejs http servers.

\- Expresso run the tests in parallel making difficult to do some kind of
asserts (with gently for example).

\- Testosterone has a sinatra-like syntax and a nice flower.

------
ajhai
I'm just curious about the special character appearing in the title

~~~
masylum
<http://www.nwmtwd.com/misc_character_sets.html>

Its called 'BLACK FLORETTE'

